# Anleitung zum filetieren-wo?



## Supporter (17. Juli 2001)

Wie filetiere ich am besten z.b.Scholle?Wo gibt es Anleitungen wie es geht?


----------



## ralle (17. Juli 2001)

Hallo supporter !Das Thema filetieren hatten wir schon vor kurzem auf dem Board.Schau mal in die Suchfunktion.
Scholle läßt sich ganz einfach filetieren in dem du mit dem Messer auf beiden Seiten auf der Seitenlinie entlang schneidest und dann nach außen zum Flossensaum hin das Filets über den Gräten abschneidest.Geht schnell und einfach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2001)

"Bratfisch und mehr" vom Paul Parey Verlag für 16,80 DM.
Außer filieren (auch Plattfisch) mit Fotos kompletter Grundkochkurs für Fische.
MfG


----------



## Guen (10. August 2001)

Hi Supporter !Mein Tip : Lass es Dir von einem erfahrenen Fischer zeigen ,dann üben ,dann ...hmmmm !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruss Guen


----------

